# Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!



## Brn2bfree (Feb 17, 2010)

*Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!*

It's up to you parents to wake up and smell the coffee. It's up to you parents to take back our culture. 

For too long the liberals have been gradually tearing down our culture through political correctness and liberal ideology. Can't you see the liberals are destroying our culture with the academia run by those pointy-headed professors and bleeding heart teachers? 

You parents need to become one of the 'LOUD FOLKS'. You need to be heard and you need to take action now. You need to say something when little Johnny comes home spewing crap about global warming propaganda from Al Gores 'Inconvenient Truth'. Or they bring in porn saying it's liberal arts. 

You need to demand and confront your childrens teachers when they are trying to feminize your boys. You need to tell lil Johnny when someone hits you, you defend yourself and let me deal with the teacher. 

You need to stop the liberal teachers from teaching your children that America is the enemy. Europe doesn't like us because we are warmongers. You need to go to your PTA meeting and get involved you're children are counting on you. You need to be heard and you need to get in their faces and get LOUD! 

Morality is important and lacking in our culture if we let the liberals run everything then it's just a matter of time. Mothers, your children don't need to be exposed to or accept homosexuality on the basis of diversity. 

The liberals have no decency and a sense of morality. To them, if it feels good do it. Socialism only breeds dependent people. Teach your children to depend on themselves and not the government. 

PLEASE PARENTS.... YOU ARE OUR ONLY CHANCE.... DO THE RIGHT THING. GET MAD!! DO SOMETHING! GET LOUD! TAKE BACK OUR CULTURE!!


----------



## Jay Canuck (Feb 17, 2010)

conservatisim is a culture?.......wow you are fucking retarded - ooooops I can't say retarded according to Palin.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 17, 2010)

Parents are the main reason our culture is not what it should be.
But it is very "right" to blame the liberals.
It shows how well we assume responisibility for our actions.


----------



## ihopehefails (Feb 17, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Parents are the main reason our culture is not what it should be.
> But it is very "right" to blame the liberals.
> It shows how well we assume responisibility for our actions.



I'm glad you have selected the goals to how our culture should be but who actually picked you to decide how we should be?


----------



## xotoxi (Feb 17, 2010)

Brn2bfree said:


> *Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!*
> 
> It's up to you parents to wake up and smell the coffee. It's up to you parents to take back our culture.
> 
> ...


 
Psst!

There may be some liberal parents here who have gay children.


----------



## Zona (Feb 17, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> conservatisim is a culture?.......wow you are fucking retarded - ooooops I can't say retarded according to Palin.



You have to hurry up and Rush to say it satirically.  You have to by as sly as a Fox about it though.


----------



## Brn2bfree (Feb 18, 2010)

Jay Canuck said:


> conservatisim is a culture?.......wow you are fucking retarded - ooooops I can't say retarded according to Palin.



*It takes one to know one ...doesn't it.???*


----------



## Brn2bfree (Feb 18, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Brn2bfree said:
> 
> 
> > *Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!*
> ...



*Soooo... Frankly my dear, I don't give a damn.*


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 18, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Brn2bfree said:
> 
> 
> > *Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!*
> ...



Dick Cheney is on this board?

Must be Lonestar?


----------



## Care4all (Feb 18, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Brn2bfree said:
> 
> 
> > *Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!*
> ...



Plenty of republicans too, can you say, Cheney?

I don't think party has anything to do with sexual preferences...


----------



## rdean (Feb 18, 2010)

Brn2bfree said:


> *Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!*
> 
> It's up to you parents to wake up and smell the coffee. It's up to you parents to take back our culture.
> 
> ...



You're an example of why Republcians "suck".  Why do you think the country is "yours"?


----------



## Brn2bfree (Feb 21, 2010)

rdean said:


> Brn2bfree said:
> 
> 
> > *Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!*
> ...



*That's why I do the things I do..because I love this country. 

Liberals are killing this country......the reason? Read the post again.*


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 21, 2010)

Fact is you do your kids a disservice raising them in a vacuum where they're only exposed to one point of view on every issue, that being yours. You may live in delusional fantasyland, but there is a real world out there. Unless you plan to chain them in the basement for the rest of their lives or make them so afraid of the outside world only decades of therapy will get them to function as normal human beings, they're going to confront it at some point. Prepare them to think for themselves by letting them get some practice. Idiot. And people wonder what's wrong with kids these days, just look at the fucknuts they have for parents!


----------



## Modbert (Feb 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHAg1-bGMhY]YouTube - Anything Goes - AC/DC[/ame]


----------



## Modbert (Feb 21, 2010)

Ironically his screenname is Brn2bfree. Perhaps a mod can change it to "Mywayorhighway"


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 21, 2010)

Fiddlesticks. We have the right to teach our children our own values. That's what parenting is. You teach them your set of values.

When they grow up they may not adhere to those values, but at least they understand the importance of values when raising children. 

Nor is it in any way trampling freedom to raise your children in  your value system. What an idiotic thing to think.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 21, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> Fiddlesticks. We have the right to teach our children our own values. *That's what parenting is.* You teach them your set of values.
> 
> When they grow up they may not adhere to those values, but at least they understand the importance of values when raising children.
> 
> Nor is it in any way trampling freedom to raise your children in  your value system. What an idiotic thing to think.



I think I call the OP a form of child abuse rather than parenting.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 21, 2010)

I think you sound like a whiny baby.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 21, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> I think you sound like a whiny baby.



You keep telling yourself that. However, if the OP here included a line about "infecting your kids minds with religion" you'd be frothing from the mouth wanting to tear the OP limb from limb.

I have a feeling you may partly agree with the OP.


----------



## Smartt33 (Feb 21, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Parents are the main reason our culture is not what it should be.
> But it is very "right" to blame the liberals.
> It shows how well we assume responisibility for our actions.



That is correct. Parents have been too liberal and apathetic. Time to rev-up the active conservative motors in those who are currently being apathetic parents, and move the country back into the right direction.


----------



## Modbert (Feb 21, 2010)

Smartt33 said:


> That is correct*. Parents have been too liberal and apathetic*. Time to rev-up the active conservative motors in those who are currently being apathetic parents, and move the country back into the right direction.



Because Conservatives can't be apathetic parents? Though I'm wondering why you think they're too Liberal.


----------



## rikules (Feb 21, 2010)

Brn2bfree said:


> *Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!*
> 
> It's up to you parents to wake up and smell the coffee. It's up to you parents to take back our culture.
> 
> ...




I believe that the OP is a perfect example of just how insane and deranged most conservatives are today.

we all know that responding is just a waste of time...

conservatives are so closed minded about their beliefs that no amount of logic and reason is going to affect  their irrational and deranged beliefs.

however, we also know that if we do NOT counter his lunacies with rebuttals he (they) will say deranged things like; "I see you could not refute my points so you merely chose to insult me" (cons are more predictable than bad weather on a vacation)

so here goes;

"Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!"

It's not yours to take back.
You may choose to indoctrinate your children with fear and lies and hate but you do NOT have the right  to indoctrinate MY children with that crap.

things are vastly different than they were 200 years ago
or even 20 years ago

we know more
we understand more
we've changed and grown and matured (well...you haven't....)

for example, instead of mindlessly repeating "GAYS ARE PERVERTS" we now understand that gays are mostly
decent and honorable people. Their sexual preferences may not be to my taste but overall they are better people and better companions than the average hatefilled deranged conservative



"It's up to you parents to wake up and smell the coffee. It's up to you parents to take back our culture."

again
you can't
it's not yours to take back.


"For too long the liberals have been gradually tearing down our culture through political correctness and liberal ideology. Can't you see the liberals are destroying our culture with the academia run by those pointy-headed professors and bleeding heart teachers? "

uh...
no...
I can't see that.

what I DO see is this;

today
gays are out and about everywhere and MOST Americans are ok with that
women are in the military
gays are in the military
gays and blacks and women are in prominent positions in the business world, politics, entertainment, the military
blacks and whites marry
atheism is on the rise with up to 15% of the population...and growing
most people have sex outside of marriage
divorce is easy to get
nobody wastes their lives in bad marriages any more
and LOTS of adults don't even bother to get married anymore, choosing to live and love without a marriage certificate

in other words..

American culture is more liberal
and MUCH better
than it ever was

and we WON'T go back to the dark ages just because YOU are having a hissy fit


"You parents need to become one of the 'LOUD FOLKS'. You need to be heard and you need to take action now. You need to say something when little Johnny comes home spewing crap about global warming propaganda from Al Gores 'Inconvenient Truth'. Or they bring in porn saying it's liberal arts. "

well you already do that
but it's not helping you much...

day by day in every way America keeps becoming ever more sane, rational and...liberal

as for "take action now"
kindly explain?

what facist action are you contemplating?

killing liberals?
arresting them?
deporting them?
lynching?

i'd be very interested to know what murderous nazi tactics you are contemplating


"You need to demand and confront your childrens teachers when they are trying to feminize your boys. You need to tell lil Johnny when someone hits you, you defend yourself and let me deal with the teacher."

but what if it is YOUR son (the hate filled conservative bully who learned to hate and the desirablity of "taking action" who is the bully?

can we stil fight back against your son the bully?
or YOU the bully?


 "You need to stop the liberal teachers from teaching your children that America is the enemy."

I hardly think there are many liberal teachers doing that.

I'm quite certain that there are far more conservatives teaching their children that LIBERALS are the ENEMY


" Europe doesn't like us because we are warmongers. "

Partly
but there's more...

europeans don't like CONSERVATIVE Americans because you hate everyone and everything that isn't conservative, christian American.

you are arrogant, stupid, vile, loathsome, mean-spirited and disgusting.
you shout and yell and DEMAND to have your way

then when people stand up to your arrogance and ignorance you get angrier and threaten violence

god..it must suck to be you...



"You need to go to your PTA meeting and get involved you're children are counting on you. You need to be heard and you need to get in their faces and get LOUD! "


again

you already do that.



"Morality is important and lacking in our culture if we let the liberals run everything then it's just a matter of time. Mothers, your children don't need to be exposed to or accept homosexuality on the basis of diversity. "


yawn....you are so boring...
I think it's your stupidity that bores me most...

look, bozo, we HAVE morality!

it just isn't the insane, deranged, hatefilled ignorant morality that YOU subscribe to.

our morals, in fact, are MUCH better and more rational than YOUR morals.

we believe that killing is wrong
you believe killing everyone who disagrees with you is morally correct

we believe in rights for ALL
you believe in rights ONLY for deranged hatefilled conservatives and christians


"The liberals have no decency and a sense of morality."

you are truly insane!
not only do we have decency and morals

we are FAR more decent andmoral than YOU are

at least we don't go around saying things like "people who are not EXACTLY LKE US HAVE NO MORALS!"


" To them, if it feels good do it."

close..
not quite..
if it feels good and it doesn't HURT SOMEONE ELSE
then it's up to you to choose (or not) to do it

where-as...it is OBVIOUS that what YOU are saying is...

"as a conservative I believe the government should stay OUT of our private lives!  which is why we need LOTS more government and laws and police to invade the private lives of GAYs and people who have sex outside of marriage and pot smokers and atheists and liberals"

note:  that is why it is so obvious that you are deranged

"Socialism only breeds dependent people. Teach your children to depend on themselves and not the government. "

so..
I guess you are NOT going to claim social security and medicare and medicaid when you retire?



"PLEASE PARENTS.... YOU ARE OUR ONLY CHANCE.... DO THE RIGHT THING. GET MAD!! DO SOMETHING! GET LOUD! TAKE BACK OUR CULTURE!! "


yawn

you bore me

and I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for any conservatievs to do anything...

I'm sure that other than shrieking and bitching they are far too cowardly to actually try and do anything


----------



## Brn2bfree (Feb 22, 2010)

Smartt33 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Parents are the main reason our culture is not what it should be.
> ...



*Great post...

How's that saying go?...In order for evil to win..the good just have to do nothing*.


----------



## Douger (Feb 22, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Brn2bfree said:
> 
> 
> > *Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!*
> ...



Yeah. Like The Dick Cheney and Ronaldo Raygun......OH WAIT !
 Nevermind.


----------



## Brn2bfree (Feb 22, 2010)

we know more
we understand more
we've changed and grown and matured (well...you haven't....)

for example, instead of mindlessly repeating "GAYS ARE PERVERTS" we now understand that gays are mostly
decent and honorable people. Their sexual preferences may not be to my taste but overall they are better people and better companions than the average hatefilled deranged conservative
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*That's your problem...you think you know...and you think you understand more....more than what?

I didn't say anything about 'GAYS ARE PERVERTS'...you wrote that. I don't have anything bad to say about them.  I don't think that we should accept them on the basis of diversity...to hell with diversity. *


----------



## Douger (Feb 22, 2010)

And what do we have here.
Another moron with " free" in his username.
" Free" to be just like me.A brainwashed, flag waving conservative idiot.
Fuckin Nazi.


----------



## Brn2bfree (Feb 23, 2010)

Douger said:


> And what do we have here.
> Another moron with " free" in his username.
> " Free" to be just like me.A brainwashed, flag waving conservative idiot.
> Fuckin Nazi.



*Lol...I love the smell of liberals heads exploding in the morning.*


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 23, 2010)

[quote/]


I believe that the OP is a perfect example of just how insane and deranged most conservatives are today.

we all know that responding is just a waste of time...

conservatives are so closed minded about their beliefs that no amount of logic and reason is going to affect  their irrational and deranged beliefs.

however, we also know that if we do NOT counter his lunacies with rebuttals he (they) will say deranged things like; "I see you could not refute my points so you merely chose to insult me" (cons are more predictable than bad weather on a vacation)

so here goes;

"Parents, get LOUD! Get MAD! Take back our Culture!"

It's not yours to take back.
You may choose to indoctrinate your children with fear and lies and hate but you do NOT have the right  to indoctrinate MY children with that crap.

things are vastly different than they were 200 years ago
or even 20 years ago

we know more
we understand more
we've changed and grown and matured (well...you haven't....)

for example, instead of mindlessly repeating "GAYS ARE PERVERTS" we now understand that gays are mostly
decent and honorable people. Their sexual preferences may not be to my taste but overall they are better people and better companions than the average hatefilled deranged conservative



"It's up to you parents to wake up and smell the coffee. It's up to you parents to take back our culture."

again
you can't
it's not yours to take back.


"For too long the liberals have been gradually tearing down our culture through political correctness and liberal ideology. Can't you see the liberals are destroying our culture with the academia run by those pointy-headed professors and bleeding heart teachers? "

uh...
no...
I can't see that.

what I DO see is this;

today
gays are out and about everywhere and MOST Americans are ok with that
women are in the military
gays are in the military
gays and blacks and women are in prominent positions in the business world, politics, entertainment, the military
blacks and whites marry
atheism is on the rise with up to 15% of the population...and growing
most people have sex outside of marriage
divorce is easy to get
nobody wastes their lives in bad marriages any more
and LOTS of adults don't even bother to get married anymore, choosing to live and love without a marriage certificate

in other words..

American culture is more liberal
and MUCH better
than it ever was

and we WON'T go back to the dark ages just because YOU are having a hissy fit


"You parents need to become one of the 'LOUD FOLKS'. You need to be heard and you need to take action now. You need to say something when little Johnny comes home spewing crap about global warming propaganda from Al Gores 'Inconvenient Truth'. Or they bring in porn saying it's liberal arts. "

well you already do that
but it's not helping you much...

day by day in every way America keeps becoming ever more sane, rational and...liberal

as for "take action now"
kindly explain?

what facist action are you contemplating?

killing liberals?
arresting them?
deporting them?
lynching?

i'd be very interested to know what murderous nazi tactics you are contemplating


"You need to demand and confront your childrens teachers when they are trying to feminize your boys. You need to tell lil Johnny when someone hits you, you defend yourself and let me deal with the teacher."

but what if it is YOUR son (the hate filled conservative bully who learned to hate and the desirablity of "taking action" who is the bully?

can we stil fight back against your son the bully?
or YOU the bully?


 "You need to stop the liberal teachers from teaching your children that America is the enemy."

I hardly think there are many liberal teachers doing that.

I'm quite certain that there are far more conservatives teaching their children that LIBERALS are the ENEMY


" Europe doesn't like us because we are warmongers. "

Partly
but there's more...

europeans don't like CONSERVATIVE Americans because you hate everyone and everything that isn't conservative, christian American.

you are arrogant, stupid, vile, loathsome, mean-spirited and disgusting.
you shout and yell and DEMAND to have your way

then when people stand up to your arrogance and ignorance you get angrier and threaten violence

god..it must suck to be you...



"You need to go to your PTA meeting and get involved you're children are counting on you. You need to be heard and you need to get in their faces and get LOUD! "


again

you already do that.



"Morality is important and lacking in our culture if we let the liberals run everything then it's just a matter of time. Mothers, your children don't need to be exposed to or accept homosexuality on the basis of diversity. "


yawn....you are so boring...
I think it's your stupidity that bores me most...

look, bozo, we HAVE morality!

it just isn't the insane, deranged, hatefilled ignorant morality that YOU subscribe to.

our morals, in fact, are MUCH better and more rational than YOUR morals.

we believe that killing is wrong
you believe killing everyone who disagrees with you is morally correct

we believe in rights for ALL
you believe in rights ONLY for deranged hatefilled conservatives and christians


"The liberals have no decency and a sense of morality."

you are truly insane!
not only do we have decency and morals

we are FAR more decent andmoral than YOU are

at least we don't go around saying things like "people who are not EXACTLY LKE US HAVE NO MORALS!"


" To them, if it feels good do it."

close..
not quite..
if it feels good and it doesn't HURT SOMEONE ELSE
then it's up to you to choose (or not) to do it

where-as...it is OBVIOUS that what YOU are saying is...

"as a conservative I believe the government should stay OUT of our private lives!  which is why we need LOTS more government and laws and police to invade the private lives of GAYs and people who have sex outside of marriage and pot smokers and atheists and liberals"

note:  that is why it is so obvious that you are deranged

"Socialism only breeds dependent people. Teach your children to depend on themselves and not the government. "

so..
I guess you are NOT going to claim social security and medicare and medicaid when you retire?



"PLEASE PARENTS.... YOU ARE OUR ONLY CHANCE.... DO THE RIGHT THING. GET MAD!! DO SOMETHING! GET LOUD! TAKE BACK OUR CULTURE!! "


yawn

you bore me

and I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for any conservatievs to do anything...

I'm sure that other than shrieking and bitching they are far too cowardly to actually try and do anything[/quote]

What a bizarre, rambling post. Talk about boring. You  managed to cram every piece of rhetoric in there and yet said nothing.


----------



## rikules (Feb 23, 2010)

Brn2bfree said:


> we know more
> we understand more
> we've changed and grown and matured (well...you haven't....)
> 
> ...




more than you.

I think I am smarter and wiser andmore rational than you

I think you are full of ignorance and hate and fear


hate filled and ignorant people do NOTHAVE THE RIGHT to stop the rest of us from growing and maturing.

I understand you you have the right to wallow in fear and hate and ignorance

mush as that disgusts me

but many of us have grown far beyond your dark age mentality

and the country is growing with us


----------



## rikules (Feb 23, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> [quote/]
> 
> 
> I believe that the OP is a perfect example of just how insane and deranged most conservatives are today.
> ...



What a bizarre, rambling post. Talk about boring. You  managed to cram every piece of rhetoric in there and yet said nothing.[/QUOTE]

====================

god you cons are deranged


if we don't respond to your hate filled rants you accuse us of having nothing to say

when we DO respond, at length, to your hate filled rants you accuse of of rambling and saying nothing!


we just can't win with you

no matter what we do....yo mock an driducle us

you attack and insult


I knew it would be a waste of my time to try and use logic and reason with kneejerk hate filled scumbags

bottom line, bozo,i s  this;

it is NOT just YOUR COUNTRY 
you can NOT take it back

it is JUST AS MUCH our country as it is yours and we WILL NOT GO BACK and you can NOT make us

we are here
we are freer

so get use to it


----------

